# regarding labour law and rights in ajman



## sushilelias (Jan 9, 2017)

Hello. Is this the right forum to ask about labour law / rights for person worked in Ajman.

Please suggest so that I can write my problem in full.

Kind regards
Sushil Elias


----------



## Stevesolar (Dec 21, 2012)

Hi,
Yes - this forum secition is for all the 6 Emirates - other than Dubai!
Cheers
Steve


----------

